# Gods playground



## Suicidal_Llama (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm starting a god campaign which ocassionaly appear.
Having mixed success with these I have never started one myself
Please if you are looking to join include

Name:
2-3 domains:
Alignment:
background:where your god cam from(if anywhere in particular) motives and preferences

i am going to have a model god for myself up soon.
Please i would like someone to be overdeity(as I do not like  being one)
Divine rank will start at 20 and begin to decrease as more players join. note there should be a balance of dark vs light and so it will be something like this preferably
Overdeity
Rank 20 good
rank 20 evil
rank 20 neutral
rank 18 good 
rank 18 evil
rank 18 neutral
1-2rank 15 good 
1-2rank 15 evil

please as i said I have never _started_ a god campaign though i have played in several

Yay started IC thread link in post # 10

Othar, Timetraveler
DR:20
AL:LN

Bea'ral changelord
DR:18
AL:CN

Thef'chu Nefut (Lady of Finality)
DR:20
Alignment: LE

Aranth Al'Rah, God of the Dawn, the light after the Darkness
DR:20
AL:LG

The Dweller at the Gate
DR: 18
Alignment: CE

PLEASE I BEG OF YOU READ MY SECOND POST FOR RULES!!!!!!


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 30, 2007)

I think I'm interested. What's your concept? How is the game played? And what is the role of the overdeity?

edit:

Thef'chu Nefut (Lady of Finality)
Alignment: LE
DR: 20
Domains: 
Fate, the Undead and the Dead.

Everything passes under her gaze, and everything passes into her power. Life is but a brief moment in eternity, and she is there at the end. 
Her aspects are, an elderly woman in rags, a smiling widow veiled in black, and an infant weeping tears of blood.
Her true shape is the infinite darkness at the end of all things.


----------



## Suicidal_Llama (Jan 30, 2007)

The basic concept of the game is that this universe has just been created(in game hook*wink*) and you are the gods. 
The objective is to explore your creativity and to battle god to god with other players using your wit and your power.
Naturally conflicts will ensue so divine rank will determine your ability to defeat the other god. 
the role of the overdeity is to maintain balance and be the "DM" for the game in a way.
Im supposing this will end up being me as i proposed the idea.
When in conflict the overdeity will take several things into account
1.Circumstances(obviously)
2. divine rank
3. opposing alignments and domains.

The power of a deity in this game is loosely based around your divine rank. 
It defines what you can do in one post and how well you will do as a god.

An example of conflict

_Umbryn the god of shadow and deceit has sent dark agents into the world to infiltrate the churches of the good god, Methos. Umbryn is DR 18 and thus is a very powerful god, Methos however is the champion god of good(DR 20) and his followers fight against the darkness with virtuous fervor. However the forces of Methos are cought off guard by powerful agents(circumstantial) and though the will of Methos is strong, his churches are infiltrated and Umbryn's shadowy agents slay many a cleric._

The players will be narrating the actions of their followers and this statement(without the numerical and arithmetical hints) would be made by the player Umbryn.

The player playing methos may reply

_Methos seeing his forces slain is taken aback at this incursion by dark forces. He calls upon the will of his churches and summons a vast army of clerics that engage the Shadow agents of Umbryn even as they retreat through the night. It seems that this night both gods have gained and lost._

This would be an acceptable(although dull and cliche) action for both players. Being gods however this may be only a fraction of their post as they will be dealing with many many other gods at once. 

In the event that there is a squable between players over who won or the exact results the overdeity(me) will narrate the official result solving all problems.

If you want to talk with another god usually you must request an audience with them and private talks should be hidden like this:

For Umbryn Only
[sblock]Blah blah acceptable losses blah you lose blah[/sblock]

I will be posting answers to any questions you have so ask away before we begin.

Edit: 
Please note that although you may already have ideas for followers; when the game does begin there will be no such thing as a "human" the world is new so feel free to use your imagination and create your own new races.(not to squish your hopes ^_^)

Edit: to answer your questions, you can use any domain you would like and you are not limited to books. You may imagine up your own domains, however note that all god applicants*wink* i will review and tell you if you need to change your domain or something.
Please note i look down on copying things from videogames books or other sources(if i see one more legolas im going to scream) so avoid these. Your actions will be determined by you and their resulsts...by you, this does not stop a player from intervening and changing your action because of one of theirs. For example
_(oh and you dont have to do things in italicized but it helps understand what is narration and what isnt) Umbryn Once again sends his shadowy agents into the world; this time however they have absorbed energy from the living they slew in the last battle and are now much more powerful. Umbryn sends them into the city of (insert generic city name here) and wreak havoc leaving no survivors._

Another god might have thought this not as easy as it sounded and replied

_Cyrin cast a glance at the advancing shadow and sensing the power of the dark forces began to help the city defend itself. She used a small distraction to rouse the night watch and get them to sound an alarm before the city was even attacked, thus strengthening its defenses. She gave courage to those men defending the walls of the city sending one of her most powerful bards to sing and play songs to inspire said defenders. The now bolstered defenses managed to fight off some of the shadow agents and although ultimately the city was still lost it actually took Umbryns agents many days to kill off the last defenders and they did so with a higher number of casualties._

So i did not alter Umbryns actions but merely stated that during your attack my god would have seen your forces and performed actions that changed(slightly) the course of the battle.

Many times you may find yourself not caring or not always trying to change the outcome of things for the better. This is ok as you are not waging war with every other god simultaeneously.(usually)

It would be very beneficial if those who have already posted edit their posts to include their god statistics, i would appreciate this so as not have to go through another thousand posts looking for your stats, thank you.

*ALSO* note that as a god you draw power from followers(there may be other things as well like nature or water) and as such the world (or worlds) were your followers live should be protected, not just thrown aside. Penalties and rewards in this system are in either physical terms(increased followers or a large army) but in your divine rank. If you do anything that is out of character you could possibly be penalized one divine rank, just as staying in character and doing what you are supposed to may result in an increase of one divine rank. Note that this will not be often or a large change as to be game affecting.

As soon as you guys start posting your gods i will create an IC thread just for the intro please do not post there until we have enough players.

Again the overdeity will intervene only when there is a squabble and not actual play. Like when two of you are going at it over one happening(twenty posts from both of you on why you should win tsk* tsk*). At this point will i intervene and tell you what happened. 

VERY IMPORTANT: you are not here to dominate the other players, you do not have to reply to every attack on you and you should no feel like you should win every important battle with another god. Please note that you have a limited amount of power in every post.(this is very abstract) This is based on divine ranking again. the higher it is the more you can do and the longer you can do it. This means that if a rank 15 god makes an attack on a rank 18 god normally the outcome would be in the rank 18's favor according to the circumstances. However if the rank 15 devoted his entire post into an ellaborate and drawn out attack on the rank 18 but the rank 18 has other things to do and devotes only an eigth of his post to a response, then the rank 15 should win.(although this may not always be true)

I am trying to come up with a limit on actions based on divine rank. Would you guys rather have it as a limit on the amount you can post, or a specific limit on actions or would you rather keep it abstract and let roleplaying solve all our problems. Please reply

Possible players and roles(coming soon,   very soon):


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm going to wait for a while to see if we get any more interested players before creating a character (people usually jump all over games like these), but I'll be checking in every now and then .

edit:

Thef'chu Nefut (Lady of Finality)
Alignment: LE
DR: 20
Domains: 
Fate, the Undead and the Dead.

Everything passes under her gaze, and everything passes into her power. Life is but a brief moment in eternity, and she is there at the end. 
Her aspects are, an elderly woman in rags, a smiling widow veiled in black, and an infant weeping tears of blood.
Her true shape is the infinite darkness at the end of all things.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jan 31, 2007)

*Sounds interesting...*

---

Does it sound about right, or is it too much?

EDIT: decided it was too much

But yet, I might work out some wolf/bear nature god, both protecting (bear) nature and trying to reconquer (wolf) civilization. Worshipped by druids, wild elves, lycanthropes, some tribes (sabanas, steppes, tundra, jungle, and forest), and -to a minor degree- fey...


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm interested. Not completely sure that I have time for another game, but interested. I'd probably want to play something along the lines of *The Dweller at the Gate*, a chaotic evil god of spells, time and transformation. It would be something like Lovecraft's Yog-sothoth and worshiped primarily by madmen and aberrations.

Edit:

The Dweller at the Gate
Alignment: CE
DR: 18
Domains: Knowledge, Spells, Transformation


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 2, 2007)

I also think this sounds interesting and might like to try it out. So we just write up flavor text of what we are attempting to do and someone else judges who's actions succeed or by how much? For the Domains, are we restricted to just the ones in the PHB? Or can we use the expanded list in the Spell Compendium or other D&D sources as well?


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Feb 12, 2007)

Alright, why not

Is this what you want?

Othar Timetraveler

Lawful Neutral
DR 20

Domains: Time,Travel, The inner planes

Backround:
Othar once lived in another universe. He was a mortal magician there.  During his life, he was banished from the 'verse by a magical experiment gone awry.  He gained some of the power of his 'verse as he left and appeared in the new verse.  He will use his lifespan and powers to create and order time.  He seeks to prevent anything from going out of order and will only go back in time to change things to the way they should be.  To be continued...


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 13, 2007)

Bea’ral the Changelord

Sprung spontaneously from the primal chaos Bea’ral (or Kazmak or Lentaine or Shamas Nuenrle or hundreds of other names he has and will use).  The world was static and unchanging, but he pricked the world, allowing chaos to seep into the universe.  It became more malleable to will of sentients,  making the what lesser creature would call magic.  While others came later that would give magic rules, the power behind the forms comes from his act, some say from he himself.  

Alignment: CN

Domains: Chaos, Magic, and Luck


----------



## Suicidal_Llama (Feb 22, 2007)

Here be my overdeity

Xak'tsar the everwatchful
Alignment: LN
Domains:War, balance, Healing

Background:
It may seem at first that it is a bit contradictory to have both the war and healing domains but Xak'tsar finds a way. He created the current universe and intends to maintain it with an iron fist, followed by waves of healing to heal the wounds of war. His appearance is a 4 armed, and heavily armored cleric. His top two arms weilding a Mace and shield to crush his foes, the lower two arms ready to heal the innocent and make up for the destruction of war.
He remains dormant most of the time only to be awakened in times of great need or great imbalance.

Note im starting the IC thread Here


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 22, 2007)

Thef'chu Nefut (Lady of Finality)
Alignment: LE
DR: 20
Domains: 
Fate, the Undead and the Dead.

Everything passes under her gaze, and everything passes into her power. Life is but a brief moment in eternity, and she is there at the end. 
Her aspects are, an elderly woman in rags, a smiling widow veiled in black, and an infant weeping tears of blood.
Her true shape is the infinite darkness at the end of all things.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 22, 2007)

Suicidal_Llama said:
			
		

> I am trying to come up with a limit on actions based on divine rank. Would you guys rather have it as a limit on the amount you can post, or a specific limit on actions or would you rather keep it abstract and let roleplaying solve all our problems. Please reply




It might be good with a limit on the actions we can take. Not necessarily a specific number since different actions would take different amounts of time and effort, but some sort of limitation would probably be necessary to prevent imbalance. I don't know how that would be done, though, without creating a cumbersome system of rules. Maybe we could just play it by ear at first, then see what changes we need to make.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 22, 2007)

Aranth Al'Rah, God of the Dawn, the light after the Darkness
LG
Domains : Light, War, Good

DR : 20

Aranth Al'Rah is the son of Xak'Tsar and brother of Thef'chu Nefut. The rivalry between the two siblings goes back to the beginning of times. Al'Rah is the warrior of light, the force of good, the defender of the weak and the helpless.
He opposes the bleak, grim view of his sister, focussing on all that is good in life and the need to fight for his values.
He is depicted as a golden dragon basking in the morning sun.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 22, 2007)

Notice how everyone is DR 20?

I do believe that is going to be pointless.  Perhaps we should either let Suicidal_Llama decide what our divine ranks are or do away with that concept and let our actions and natures dictate the power in which we act.


----------



## Suicidal_Llama (Feb 22, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Notice how everyone is DR 20?
> 
> I do believe that is going to be pointless.  Perhaps we should either let Suicidal_Llama decide what our divine ranks are or do away with that concept and let our actions and natures dictate the power in which we act.




Noticed!

Thank u voidrazor for posting as 18 not 20
 GJ   
I just posted a current list of gods in post one and the IC thread has a link from post 10 of the OOC thread.

VOIDRAZOR you cannot have the time domain as Othar already possess this, domains like good and evil and balance may overlap but not specific ones. Please change it


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 23, 2007)

I think we'll need a DM ruling about the Fate of the Dead. Can any deity create an afterlife for its own followers or those of like alignment? If that's the case my domains are not worth much. And since creation is antithetical to Thef'chu Nefut she won't be able to create her own races to serve her in the now and hereafter, which really limits the scope of her religion.

Otoh, the afterlife (and creation) are the main points of divinity, the centerpieces of all religion. Maybe it's a bit much if my deity should hold all of it herself. But where does one strike a balance?

Can she successfully contest the creations of alternative afterlives?

--

edit: I though it better to ask the question now, rather then after its devolved into squabbling. It will help us all get a better grasp just on what our domains can do.


----------



## Suicidal_Llama (Feb 23, 2007)

A note on followers and the after life

Upon reaching a point in which a follower of a specific god dies he/she then procedes to that gods designated afterlife:
People that are not followers of a specific god(believing they are all false or acknowledging them all equally) will flow through to Thef'chu Nefut's plane for her afterlife.

secondly there is no more portal or tear or whatever was there no more wound in Thef'chu Nefut's side. Nephtys please, try to understand that now that the portal is closed you are now trapped inside, you cannot exist outside it.

Nephtys also note that no matter your domains you are able to create life, even if it is twisted and evil. like drow or duergar.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok.

The portal wasn't the wound, the universe itself was. No matter, it was just a story-device, it makes no practical difference. She's a god like any other, all of them operating under the same conditions. That's fair.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 24, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I think we'll need a DM ruling about the Fate of the Dead. Can any deity create an afterlife for its own followers or those of like alignment? If that's the case my domains are not worth much. And since creation is antithetical to Thef'chu Nefut she won't be able to create her own races to serve her in the now and hereafter, which really limits the scope of her religion.
> 
> Otoh, the afterlife (and creation) are the main points of divinity, the centerpieces of all religion. Maybe it's a bit much if my deity should hold all of it herself. But where does one strike a balance?
> 
> ...




We could say there are two souls, the greater and lesser (I believe it is a Chinese belief).  The lesser soul is the mortal one it is the nuture side of the equation.  The greater one is the immortal soul, or the nature part of the equation.  It can not die and in the domain of the diety most associated with it.

Thef'chu Nefut could have domain over the lesser souls, the shades and ghosts of the world, while the greater souls are the domain of the gods of like alignment or disposition.  It would be something different then the tired D&D cosmology.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

I always assumed we'd each have to think of creative/clever ways to get the souls away from her.

IE i made mine removed from time making death unlikely and may later do something else...
Bea'ral could do reincarnation or something (change into a new form after death) etc...


----------



## Suicidal_Llama (Feb 25, 2007)

I like Wrahns idea so for all disputes over souls refer to his post.

Also from now on im going to _try_   to be more observent and only post over disputes or when intervention is needed.

Also note my resolution of the conflict between voidrazor and wrahn over elven magic:
Elves have magic however, it is impaired, allowing them to only take extremely weak magic classes like the mystic or have less powerful spells in a full class.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, Bea'ral and the dweller at the gate are very different g-ds even though their domains are very similar and alignments only one step apart.  (i just noticed leave me alone).  You may consider specifying arcane in the above post?

Oh and does anyone have a problem with me changing travel to rebirth?

and this is the oddest grey ive ever seen


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 26, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> The golden dragon flies the skies of eternity, and lands on a small glade where he changes into the form of a handsome elven warrior armed with a flaming longsword.
> He approaches the huge satyr that plays a wild tune to the dancing horde of changelings, werebeast and half-formed,_changing_ creatures.
> 
> "Bea'ral, Lord of the Changebeast. I greet you.
> ...



I don't think any of these creatures have been created yet. And from what I can tell Bea'ral is the god of magic luck and chaos, not a nature deity.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 26, 2007)

Voidrazor,

I want to make sure you understand that I am not ignoring the Dwellers actions, Bea'ral is.  Change, in whatever form, is mostly good with him, so the Dwellers actions are not a terribly large priority to him.  The elves will adapt, or they won't.

Dr. Zombie,

I should point out, like all of Bea'ral's gifts, the luck of heroes is a double edged blade.  If Aranth Al'Rah's followers call upon Bea'ral, they are infact paying homage to him and his power.  This gives strength to Bea'ral in the form of belief from Aranth Al'Rah's followers, belief which would otherwise be directed at Aranth Al'Rah.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 26, 2007)

You misunderstood, I think. he wants Bea'ral to ally with him against Thef'chu Nefut.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 26, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> You misunderstood, I think. he wants Bea'ral to ally with him against Thef'chu Nefut.




I understood.  I see that you posted this before you posted you made your post in the IC thread, I hope Bea'ral's explanation there explains why he won't ally himself directly with Aranth Al'Rah, even though he is as opposed to Thef'chu Nefut as he is.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 26, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I understood.  I see that you posted this before you posted you made your post in the IC thread, I hope Bea'ral's explanation there explains why he won't ally himself directly with Aranth Al'Rah, even though he is as opposed to Thef'chu Nefut as he is.





Yeah, gotta learn to read everything before replying. Guess I'm a bit impulsive


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 27, 2007)

Othar, Suicidal Llama, how fast does time pass in the game? How many years have passed since Creation until our latest posts? Since we are beginning to build civilisations we need to know approximately how many generations are passing every RL day. 

-

Btw, I love being the bad guy, girl, deity, but if anyone thinks I'm taking up a too great share of the game please tell me so I can step back a little.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Feb 27, 2007)

I would guess that the timeline is wonky at best...

Lets see, i'd guess about 500 years a day in realtime so far...
so about 2500 years...
maybe more like 1000
and 5000 years.
Is that ok suicidal llama?


As for specific posts... it varys to much to say.  some posts take longer than others though.  some of Othars actions are removed from time (like crations on a massive scale) and then come into play immediately, but others take 5-10 minutes.  Actions by other g-ds such as building cities may take longer so id average to about 500 years per day.

And as for hogging the spotlight, its fine with me.


----------



## Suicidal_Llama (Feb 27, 2007)

Its really hard to tell exactly how much time has passed since the beggining. I would think it is less than 2500, as most posts are only deity related or could take place in a matter of months. However since yes there has been the creation of cities; and i imagine that could take a while, I imagine that it is about 1500 years after creation. So for reference for time you could just say "it is now 1500 AC", at least that is how the gods think of it.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmm, then its about 1000 years ago that Thef'chu Nefut created the Goblinoids. Assuming that their rate of population growth is 10% per year (about double the growth rate in some developing countries today), that makes the population double every 8 years (actually a bit less). So if she created 1000 goblinoids year 500 (the lowest possible number to prevent genetic damage due to inbreeding) that makes the population today... (calculating without using calculus)... Ah, to put in in Goblin terms: Many, many, many. 
The primitive methods I've used for the calculation seem to suggest that the planet would be populated to its full potential, excepting those areas held by the elves and the aberrations. Depending on the fertility of the planet and the land/sea ratio and considering that goblins (though not Hobgoblins and Bugbears) need less food than humans, and the pre-industrial agricultural technology, that number could amount to about 2-3 billions. Trying to calculate how many of Thef'chu Nefut's worshipers would have joined her in the afterlife gives me a headache but its many many more.

So, the question I'm getting at is: How many divine ranks does she gain?


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Feb 28, 2007)

Alright 1500 works for me

As for gaining ranks from followers...
Elementals don't die but they increase at the normal rate...
and maybe 500 for each plane assuming Nephtys is right on genetics...
how many is that?
i think a lot


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 28, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Hmm, then its about 1000 years ago that Thef'chu Nefut created the Goblinoids. Assuming that their rate of population growth is 10% per year (about double the growth rate in some developing countries today), that makes the population double every 8 years (actually a bit less). So if she created 1000 goblinoids year 500 (the lowest possible number to prevent genetic damage due to inbreeding) that makes the population today... (calculating without using calculus)... Ah, to put in in Goblin terms: Many, many, many.
> The primitive methods I've used for the calculation seem to suggest that the planet would be populated to its full potential, excepting those areas held by the elves and the aberrations. Depending on the fertility of the planet and the land/sea ratio and considering that goblins (though not Hobgoblins and Bugbears) need less food than humans, and the pre-industrial agricultural technology, that number could amount to about 2-3 billions. Trying to calculate how many of Thef'chu Nefut's worshipers would have joined her in the afterlife gives me a headache but its many many more.
> 
> So, the question I'm getting at is: How many divine ranks does she gain?





Being DR 20, I would guess exactly none 

Many, many problems can confront any given civilization that doesn't take into account population growth, not the least of which is a tyranical power base wishing to maintain control of their population. There is no modern communication, no modern transportation, a stone age civilization could not support a unifed empire of any great size.

My guess would be given what is represented was true, the native goblin population would, given it's nature, do one of several things.  1) Develop magic or other means to to control their empire (the Roman's used advanced road construction) 2) Splinter into several competing city-states/tribes leading to wars (they are LE after all) 3) Goblin expansion would be restricted by a tyranical governance, limited to what they could control

In addition, there are many natural barrier to expansion, such as oceans, mountain ranges, and deserts.  Stone age civilizations living in close proximity are just inviting disease.  If you are looking for that large of a follower base (one that shares the same culture and religion), you are going to have to have a better technology base.  

As an example of a stone age civilization, The Aztecs at it's hieght was estimated at 25 million.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 28, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Being DR 20, I would guess exactly none
> 
> Many, many problems can confront any given civilization that doesn't take into account population growth, not the least of which is a tyranical power base wishing to maintain control of their population. There is no modern communication, no modern transportation, a stone age civilization could not support a unifed empire of any great size.
> 
> ...




Heh, then maybe it's time to spawn herself a pantheon, putting her surplus divine energy into some of her kids... There are a lot of important portfolios still unclaimed.

But they do have access to magic, both arcane and more importantly divine. They have instantaneous communication, both with other communities and with their deity (who's not going to tolerate division within her own ranks). Being lawful they have the resources and inclination to create a government enforcement system to keep fractionalism down. A few special cadres could scry/teleport/smackdown any insurrection the Goddess doesn't deal with herself. Divine magic is good at controlling disease (especially since there's no deity with the Disese portfolio), and exploring the planet with magical means is easy.
Depending on what technological level the elves are about now (since I'm keeping one level behind them) the goblinoids are probably a bronze age or iron age civilisation.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Feb 28, 2007)

That brings up a point.  what about things that don't have domains.  Are we saying that only things that have dieties exist or do some things come with others (Disease with cities/death)


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 2, 2007)

My assumption was that elves were mortal creatures and that what the Dweller had done was not universal, but an abberation amoung the elves (that they would occasionally birth monstrosities).  If all their children were abberations and they are mortal creatures, the elves would have died out long ago.  If they are immortal their population growth, at the very best, is zero, more likely negative and populating those cities is going to be difficult.

So Suicidal Llama, are elves immortal?


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Mar 2, 2007)

What are abberations like as well, are they standard or different in any way?
Golbins too?

As for mine, elementals are of elven build and such, but are immortal (if elves aren't) and have the subtype of their native plane.  THey also gain appropriate abilities (water breathing elemental traits) but are otherwise almost exactly elfish.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 2, 2007)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> What are abberations like as well, are they standard or different in any way?
> Golbins too?
> 
> As for mine, elementals are of elven build and such, but are immortal (if elves aren't) and have the subtype of their native plane.  THey also gain appropriate abilities (water breathing elemental traits) but are otherwise almost exactly elfish.




Haven't given it much thought actually. The Goblinoids (Goblins, Hobgoblins and Bugbears) are pretty standard, except that they are a bit more fertile and a lot more lawful. I suppose that having been under the near total control of the Goddess of the Dead for some thousand years they would have a healthy respect for death but be braver then standard, since those who die for the cause can expect a less hellish afterlife than those who betray it by weakness or malice. Their society is cruel but civilized.
Excepting the most talented individuals, the Goblins are the slave caste (aided by mindless undead), the Bugbears and Hobs are the Warrior class, and the Hobgoblins are the Priest and Ruling class (along with some talented Goblins). With the exception of the mindless undead workers I haven't really done much with the Undead portfolio thus far...


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 2, 2007)

I will agrue that the instability of magic effects all magic, divine, arcane, or wild.  Even if you use the D&D model, wild magic, anti-magic and the like are all effected the same divine or arcane.  Gods of magic have proven to be able to effect divine and Bea'ral's domain is magic, not arcane magic.

Of course he can not stop Thef'chu Nefut direct action, but I propose he can interfer with the operation of the Thef'chu Nefut's followers magic, but that is for the Llama to decided.

As far as the Goblin Empire goes, the reasoning for the collapse is thus:  The goblins do not surrender their worship of Thef'chu Nefut, nor do they give up their lawful ways, but having to operate with no central authority for a 100 years (which is 10 generations, or roughly as long as the United States has been in existence in goblin years), once comunication is re-established unification will be painful (They may be Lawful but they are also evil, surrender of temporal power will not be friendly).  Predictably unification should lead to civil war.

Lastly, one should not directly contradict a post in IC, but difference of opinion should be brought here.  We are telling a story there, here we are hashing out a "reality"


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 2, 2007)

I simply assumed that just like Thef'chu Nefut with the Domain of the Dead was unable to take the followers of other deities to her afterlife so would Bea'ral be unable to affect the divine magic of other deities. If Llama decides otherwise I can only congratulate you, because all other deities are then almost completely powerless.

You'll notice that Voidrazors followers resisted all the effects of your action, for both arcane and divine magic as well as their own spell like and supernatural abilities. And I doubt that the other deities will simply accept your power over their followers without discussion. After all, the elves and elementals are as dependant upon magic as the goblins if not more so.

So we should not contradict one another IC? We should just go along with any action any of us decide no matter how outrageous when it directly concerns our own followers. So if I was to write that one of the fragments of the moon was to fall to earth and just happen to crush the Elven city and everyone in it you'd all be ok with that? You'd all simply continue the story from that point?

-

My point about the Goblins is that even if you could shut down both arcane and divine magic for 100 years the politically dominant priesthood would still be in charge of things locally, and since the priests can still communicate with their deity trough prayer they will still know her will. They know that when they die they will still belong to her, so they wouldn't disobey her.
Just think of how powerful the idea of God is in the real world, where the existence of the divine is unproven. And then consider how faithful people who have been living in a theocratic society for a thousand years in direct contact with their deity would be, when they know she will show no mercy for any failure to obey her will. Consider how obedient those little sheep would be, when in the real world people blow themselves up for far less.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 2, 2007)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> What are abberations like as well, are they standard or different in any way?
> Golbins too?
> 
> As for mine, elementals are of elven build and such, but are immortal (if elves aren't) and have the subtype of their native plane.  THey also gain appropriate abilities (water breathing elemental traits) but are otherwise almost exactly elfish.




Aberrations gain longevity from their elven ancestry but are not immortal. So if elves are immortal, aberrations live 1500-2000 years. If elves live about 350 years then aberrations would be the same. Otherwise they are standard.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 3, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I simply assumed that just like Thef'chu Nefut with the Domain of the Dead was unable to take the followers of other deities to her afterlife so would Bea'ral be unable to affect the divine magic of other deities. If Llama decides otherwise I can only congratulate you, because all other deities are then almost completely powerless.
> 
> You'll notice that Voidrazors followers resisted all the effects of your action, for both arcane and divine magic as well as their own spell like and supernatural abilities. And I doubt that the other deities will simply accept your power over their followers without discussion. After all, the elves and elementals are as dependant upon magic as the goblins if not more so.
> 
> ...




I am not saying that you can not have legitimate concerns about the actions of another god and whether they should be able to do something or not.  My point is that direct contradiction should be brought up here rather than the IC post.  If you do not it will only lead to a continual I say it goes this way and you say it goes that, which is only a glorified uh uh, uh huh "argument".

As far as Bea'ral's supposed ability to make other gods powerless, well, lets just say I don't exactly find the argument valid coming from someone who just threw the moon into the sun.  His actions didn't effect the gods ability to do anything at all, just their followers.

I don't see where the Dweller's followers resisted the disruption.  The only thing I could find was the greater than intended effect and their fleeing underground to survive the moon and eating particular minereals to survive the disruption.

As far as the goblin empire, first, if Thef'chu Nefut is willing to devote that much effort to keeping an empire together, then you are correct.  My assumption though is she would be unwilling to coordinate grain shipments or tally tax records or one of thousands of other tasks she would be forced to communicate.  There is a great deal of tedium in running an empire, particularly in a pre-industrial civilization.

Countries have worshipped the same god for thousands of years and have perpetually gone to war with each other.  A unified religion, even one which does not want war, tend to go to war because that is human nature.  Goblinoid nature is even worse.

And for reference, yes, if you decided that Thef'chu Nefut destroyed the moon and sent it crashing down on the elven city, Bea'ral wouldn't even resist it.  But that is Bea'ral.  Others I assume would have something to say about it, but if they did it correctly (from my point of view) they would wisk their followers away to a safe place or recreate an exact duplicate of the city, resurrecting their followers or if they really couldn't stand what you had done, and could only see their diety directly stopping Thef'chu Nefut actions, then bringing it here and posting something like:

I can't see Bea'ral allowing the destruction of all his followers.  He would directly resist the action.  Suicidal_Llama could you resolve this conflict.

Another way, without resorting to deliberation would be to put something like:  Thef'chu Nefut sees the goblin empire begin to crumble and exerts her aspect of fate to write into destiny that the Goblin Empire would stand for all time.

Of course doing that may cause others to say, hey wait a minute can she do that?  But again the is suicidal Llama's job, not mine.


----------



## Suicidal_Llama (Mar 3, 2007)

Yea i just read this after 4 days of not doing so and i was very suprised to see the moon cut in half and all kinds of crazy theories you guys have.

Here is my ruling:
Because Bea'ral has the domain of magic he can directly interfere with arcane magic, but this does not interfere with a god's ability to grant divine magic.
HOWEVER: a god of EQUAL(or greater) DR may limit another god's power to grant divine spellcasting.
So the goblin empire loses all arcane for the specified amount of time. Bea'ral may not interfere with thef'chu nefut's clerics. 
The game continues as posted. 
Wrahn i completely agree that arguments are for the OOC threads, please if you have a conflicting IC post please correct it ASAP; if the post is not a huge confliction with what happens you may not need to correct it but all participants must disregard actions that DID NOT TAKE PLACE.

Also if you are responding to an action of another god PLEASE post your response and what you TRY to do not what you assume what happens.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 4, 2007)

That's fine by me . 

I'd like to apologise to everyone for my behavior, I've been annoyed my things not related to the game and I took it out on some of you. Sorry about that.

(btw, I didn't really fling the moon into the sun. I tried to but Othar successfully resisted.)
-

What about the question about wether we could create new deities with our surplus divine energy? Those of us who are DR 20 have no other route of advancement, and we need new deities to handle some important unclaimed domains.


----------

